

Live Like Steve - angadsg
http://livelikesteve.tumblr.com/

======
brackin
Your site seems to contradict the mission statement listed in the techcrunch
post and your description

I don't like the idea that you've put two Google ads on there. Considering
there are no costs (domain name or hosting) associated and none of the content
is yours.

It just feels like you're trying to make a quick buck over the attention on
the story, correct me if i'm wrong.

~~~
angadsg
It took me 15 minutes to make this. I use my own framework that collects
tweets based on hashtags and posts to Tumblr and other social networks.
Probably its my way of remembering the man who gave the world the device from
which I am typing this.

I bought livelikesteve.com for $7.49 from Godaddy and the ads are there just
to get me back that cost. Waiting for DNS propagation.

